# ldap non solo autenticazione

## FreeManAtomic

Ciao,

allora sto leggendo documentazione di tutti i tipi su ldap, ma sono tutte riferite all'autenticazione, da nessuna si evince se oltre a centralizzare gli account sia possibile centralizzare la homedir, e possibile farlo??? O serve altro oltre LDAP? (tipo NFS?)

Grazie ciao

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *FreeManAtomic wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> allora sto leggendo documentazione di tutti i tipi su ldap, ma sono tutte riferite all'autenticazione, da nessuna si evince se oltre a centralizzare gli account sia possibile centralizzare la homedir, e possibile farlo??? O serve altro oltre LDAP? (tipo NFS?)

 

ma scusa... sempre di autenticazione si tratta

una volta autenticato l'utente si passano le informazioni circa dove è la sua home directory e tutto quello che vuoi

implementare NFS penso esuli dagli scopi della documentazione su openLDAP

----------

## FreeManAtomic

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *FreeManAtomic wrote:*   Ciao,
> 
> allora sto leggendo documentazione di tutti i tipi su ldap, ma sono tutte riferite all'autenticazione, da nessuna si evince se oltre a centralizzare gli account sia possibile centralizzare la homedir, e possibile farlo??? O serve altro oltre LDAP? (tipo NFS?) 
> 
> ma scusa... sempre di autenticazione si tratta
> ...

 

uno dei due non ha capito bene   :Surprised:  ... sicuramente io la tua risposta...  :Smile: 

Vorrei evitare di avere una home per ogni macchina, solo una homedir per tutte le macchine... per questo ho tirato in ballo nfs

----------

## FreeManAtomic

comunque.... k.gothmog  Grazie sempre!

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *FreeManAtomic wrote:*   

> Vorrei evitare di avere una home per ogni macchina, solo una homedir per tutte le macchine... per questo ho tirato in ballo nfs

 

è appunto quello che sto cercando di dirti. forse è colpa mia che non riesco a spiegarmi

andiamo per passi:

- hai una macchina (LA macchina) che FORNISCE autenticazione alla rete, tramite directory openLDAP

- tutte le macchine della rete (compresa LA macchina) che usano come backend di autenticazione openLDAP invece che /etc/passwd (per questo guarda qui: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/ldap-howto.xml)

- dalla directory LDAP non verranno scaricate solo informazioni circa la coppia username/password, ma anche circa la locazione della home, che si troverà su NFS (ovviamente la directory NFS deve essere già montata su ogni macchina della rete, altrimenti le cose si complicano non poco e pure inutilmente)

spero di essere riuscito a spiegarmi, questa volta  :Confused: 

----------

## FreeManAtomic

Grazie.... come sempre gentilissimo

Dato cha rispondermi sei sempre tu, deduco che tu lo abbia testato o lo stai utilizzando, com'e' la tua esperienza?

Grazie Grazie Grazie

----------

## Kernel78

Attenzione, la guida linkata da k.gothmog non è più valida ...

 *Quote:*   

> Disclaimer :  This document is not valid and is not maintained anymore.

 

(su quella tradotta in italiano questo disclaimer non appare ma essendo gli stessi argomenti sarei portato a supporre che non sia più valida nemmeno quella)

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *FreeManAtomic wrote:*   

> com'e' la tua esperienza?

 

direi ottima: nella rete in cui l'ho implementato ho una macchina che mantiene la directory, e tutti i discorsi che ti dicevo

ho iniziato con un mailserver, e mi sono creato una struttura adatta ad un mailserver...

ho aggiunto un paio di objectClass a qualche utente, e questi sono diventati utenti di sistema...

ho aggiunto qualche objectClass a qyalche altro utente, e con questi gestisco l'autenticazione su un proxy per la rete esterna...

e così via. è di una comodità indicibile.

la rottura di palle è che non esistono front-end per gestire la directory in modo umanamente comprensibile.

@Kernel78:

hai ragione, mi ero dimenticato di dirlo. quella guida è valida per openLDAP 2.0.x, con la 2.1.x lo resta ancora, in linea di principio, ma sono cambiati alcuni dettagli nelle sintassi, e nei file di configurazione del server. nulla che non si possa scovare con un minimo di pazienza, in ogni caso

----------

## FreeManAtomic

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *FreeManAtomic wrote:*   com'e' la tua esperienza? 
> 
> direi ottima: nella rete in cui l'ho implementato ho una macchina che mantiene la directory, e tutti i discorsi che ti dicevo
> 
> ho iniziato con un mailserver, e mi sono creato una struttura adatta ad un mailserver...
> ...

 

con quale mailserver lo hai integrato? Io utilizzo Qmail, ma sembra che ufficilamente cio' non accade.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *FreeManAtomic wrote:*   

> con quale mailserver lo hai integrato? Io utilizzo Qmail, ma sembra che ufficilamente cio' non accade.

 

PER CARITÀ! di solito uso postfix. è semplice, veloce, flessibilissimo, e soprattutto BEN DOCUMENTATO

che sia maledetto QMail! sto mettendo in piedi un grosso mail server con QMail, ma mi ha fatto sputare sangue. ho visto però che in portage c'è un certo qmail-ldap che se non ho capito male è la versione di QMail patchata (però non mi sono documentato, su quello)

----------

## FreeManAtomic

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *FreeManAtomic wrote:*   con quale mailserver lo hai integrato? Io utilizzo Qmail, ma sembra che ufficilamente cio' non accade. 
> 
> PER CARITÀ! di solito uso postfix. è semplice, veloce, flessibilissimo, e soprattutto BEN DOCUMENTATO
> 
> che sia maledetto QMail! sto mettendo in piedi un grosso mail server con QMail, ma mi ha fatto sputare sangue. ho visto però che in portage c'è un certo qmail-ldap che se non ho capito male è la versione di QMail patchata (però non mi sono documentato, su quello)

 

Si avevo visto anche io.... ma mi sa che tutto questo non lo metto con gentoo missa che uso debian  :Smile: 

E' come mai ora invece stai utilizzando QMail? e non Postfix???Last edited by FreeManAtomic on Sat Jan 28, 2006 3:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## FreeManAtomic

stai utilizzando TLS con LDAP?? Noti problemi prestanionali, io dovrei gestire un bacino di circa 300 utenti

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *FreeManAtomic wrote:*   

> Si avevo visto anche io.... ma mi sa che tutto questo non lo metto con gentoo missa che uso debian 

 cosa cambia? non è che con debian la roba è più documentata. se QMail è una merda resta tale anche con debian.

debian è il male

 *FreeManAtomic wrote:*   

> E' come mai ora invece stai utilizzando QMail? e non Postfix???

 perché dobbiamo essere in grado di vendere domini a iosa, e non vogliamo accollarci l'amministrazione, che invece preferiamo sbolognare al cliente. in questo ci vengono incontro dei tool comodissimi, ma sviluppati per QMail, e a scrivere con le mie manine un'applicazione apposita non ci penso nemmeno

 *FreeManAtomic wrote:*   

> stai utilizzando TLS con LDAP?? Noti problemi prestanionali, io dovrei gestire un bacino di circa 300 utenti

 problemi prestazionali? e perché mai? le query LDAP sono di pochi kB

----------

## FreeManAtomic

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> cosa cambia? non è che con debian la roba è più documentata. se QMail è una merda resta tale anche con debian.
> 
> debian è il male
> 
> 

 

l'ho enunciata perche fai fatto riferimento al pacchetto nel portage, indicare che non mi interessava  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Perche' e' il male?

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> perché dobbiamo essere in grado di vendere domini a iosa, e non vogliamo accollarci l'amministrazione, che invece preferiamo sbolognare al cliente. in questo ci vengono incontro dei tool comodissimi, ma sviluppati per QMail, e a scrivere con le mie manine un'applicazione apposita non ci penso nemmeno

 

Piu' che giusto!

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> problemi prestazionali? e perché mai? le query LDAP sono di pochi kB

 

Chiedevo non si sa mai  :Smile: 

 Grazie

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *FreeManAtomic wrote:*   

> Perche' e' il male?

 

perché io con debian mi sono trovato malissimo. me l'hanno sempre spacciata per pulita, lineare... a me è sembrata tutt'altro che pulita.

perché ti abitui a vedere una cosa, che ovunque vai è fatta in un certo modo, e quando arrivi su debian scopri che lì, solo lì, è diversa

per il debian social contract, che tutti inneggiano, ma che pochissimi rispettano (sai quanta gente usa i repository "extra" e "non-free"?). allora si sfocia inevitabilmente nell'ipocrisia

per l'atteggiamento dei debianisti, che pensano di essere i migliori, di avere il sistema migliore, perché una cosa se non è debian è merda, e perché se non usi debian, allora sicuramente sei un pivello, che non sa fare business.

e non dire che non sono tutti così, perché quelli che ho conosciuto io sembravano usciti dallo stampino

vuoi che vada avanti?

----------

## FreeManAtomic

No grazie capito il concetto....  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  (e concordo con te... cmq quasi tutte le distribuzioni hanno i propri ultra!)

Ho (quasi) fatto questa scelta verso debian, perche' ha una cosa che gentoo non ha e' secondo me e' una mancanza gravissima. Per un server a me non piace quando faccio l'aggiornamento cambiare versione di un pacchetto per ovvi motivi di compatibilita (anche perche nel mio caso ho anche una applicazione realizzata in modo costum sopra) percui vorrei utilizzare debian solo perche quando aggiorno.. voglio solo i bugfix e nient'altro.

----------

## .:chrome:.

hai mai sentito parlare di GLSA? security advisory che tratti alla stregua di ebuild: se voglio fare il fix del tal bug, viene fatto l'emerge di soo quello necessario.

comunque non so se è una buona scelta. una volta facevo così anche io: solo aggiornamenti id sicurezza.

premetto che questo avveniva su un paio di macchine con un sistema Linux che non aveva il comune problema della major version. fatto sta che quella volta che abbiamo deciso di fare un aggiornamento massiccio perché potevamo permetterci di spegnere per qualche giorno, o semplicemente quella volta che serviva l'ultimissima versione del pacchetto X, sono sempre stati casini grossi.

io attualmente sono passato ovunque a Gentoo, aggiorno ogni fine settimana tutto l'aggiornabile, e non ho più paura degli aggiornamenti non mi chiedo più se le cose funzioneranno ancora, e dormo molto più tranquillo di prima

----------

## FreeManAtomic

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> hai mai sentito parlare di GLSA? security advisory che tratti alla stregua di ebuild: se voglio fare il fix del tal bug, viene fatto l'emerge di soo quello necessario.
> 
> 

 

No   :Embarassed:  adesso mi informto grazie.

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> comunque non so se è una buona scelta. una volta facevo così anche io: solo aggiornamenti id sicurezza.
> 
> premetto che questo avveniva su un paio di macchine con un sistema Linux che non aveva il comune problema della major version. fatto sta che quella volta che abbiamo deciso di fare un aggiornamento massiccio perché potevamo permetterci di spegnere per qualche giorno, o semplicemente quella volta che serviva l'ultimissima versione del pacchetto X, sono sempre stati casini grossi.
> ...

 

Forse io incontro sempre casini perche non faccio upgrade cosi frequenti, l'ultimo delle macchine in produzione rilase ad agosto 2005.

cmq mejo fermarci siam off-topic dentro off-topic!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kernel78

Spinto da questa discussione hodeciso di iniziare finalmente ad affacciarmi sul mondo di LDAP e seguendo la guida in italiano (infischiandomene del disclaimer) sono riuscito a far funzionare la centralizzazione degli utenti e adesso ho integrato anche in squid l'helper per ldap e mi sento strafigo (lasciatemi godere per queste cavolate).

Avrei 3 cose da chiedere a chi ne sa più di me (domanda aperta a tutti quindi  :Laughing:  ):

-dove posso trovare qualche risorsa che spieghi in maniera facile ldap ? ho seguito la guida ma non ho capito molto di quello che facevo e questo non mi piace molto ma la documentazione completa mi intimorisce un pochino  :Embarassed:  (non esiste qualcosa tipo "ldap per ritardati" ?)

-seguendo la guida mi ha fatto migrare in ldap (scusate se sbaglio la terminologia ma ancora nonla padroneggio) tutti gli utenti ma io vorrei tenere gli utenti di sistema separati per ogni macchina usando ldap solo per gli utenti normali. Può avere un senso o lascio le cose così ? tanto prima pesca gli utenti dal file passwd, mi sembra però uno spreco di risorse avere un utente in ldap che non sarà mai utilizzato ...

-la documentazione di squid spiega come usare ldap per l'autentificazione basic ma le password in chiaro per la rete non è che mi piacciano particolarmente, sapete se e come posso usare ldap per l'autorizzazione digest ?

Grazie a tutti, anche solo per avermi spinto ad avvicinarmi finalmente a ldap  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> dove posso trovare qualche risorsa che spieghi in maniera facile ldap ? ho seguito la guida ma non ho capito molto di quello che facevo e questo non mi piace molto ma la documentazione completa mi intimorisce un pochino  (non esiste qualcosa tipo "ldap per ritardati" ?)

 purtroppo LDAP è di per se un aggeggio abbastanza stupido, ma il suo funzionamento non è molto intuitivo. capirlo non è semplice. io ti consiglio di armarti di pazienza...

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> seguendo la guida mi ha fatto migrare in ldap (scusate se sbaglio la terminologia ma ancora nonla padroneggio) tutti gli utenti ma io vorrei tenere gli utenti di sistema separati per ogni macchina usando ldap solo per gli utenti normali. Può avere un senso o lascio le cose così ? tanto prima pesca gli utenti dal file passwd, mi sembra però uno spreco di risorse avere un utente in ldap che non sarà mai utilizzato ...

 non sei di certo obbligato a fare la migrazione degli utenti di sistema. tutto dipende da come donfiguri PAM. puoi dirgli di guardare solo in un posto o in piùà posti contemporaneamente, per fare l'autenticazione.

a questio proposito, io rimuoverei gli utenti di sistema dalla directory LDAP. rischi solo di creare inconsistenze, e quindi casini!

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> la documentazione di squid spiega come usare ldap per l'autentificazione basic ma le password in chiaro per la rete non è che mi piacciano particolarmente, sapete se e come posso usare ldap per l'autorizzazione digest ?

 non ho mai fatto prove con squid... ma mi sembra strano che la password venga lasciata in chiaro... ne sei certo?

----------

## Kernel78

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non sei di certo obbligato a fare la migrazione degli utenti di sistema. tutto dipende da come donfiguri PAM. puoi dirgli di guardare solo in un posto o in piùà posti contemporaneamente, per fare l'autenticazione.
> 
> a questio proposito, io rimuoverei gli utenti di sistema dalla directory LDAP. rischi solo di creare inconsistenze, e quindi casini!
> ...

 

Seguendo la guida http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/ldap-howto.xml ti fa eseguire degli script che migrano tutto e prima di fare casini ho preferito seguire la guida il più possibile ...

Adesso però devo cercare documentazione su come togliere gli utenti in eccesso ...

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   la documentazione di squid spiega come usare ldap per l'autentificazione basic ma le password in chiaro per la rete non è che mi piacciano particolarmente, sapete se e come posso usare ldap per l'autorizzazione digest ? non ho mai fatto prove con squid... ma mi sembra strano che la password venga lasciata in chiaro... ne sei certo?

 

Non è tanto squid ma il metodo di autentificazione BASIC

 *Squid-Book oltre le FAQ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> È lo schema di autenticazione standard supportato da tutti i Browser web come Netscape, Mozilla, Opera, Internet Explorer, Konqueror, etc. Viene spesso indicato come "Clear Text Authentication" perchè prevede lo scambio di username e password tra Browser e server, con una semplice codifica a base64, ovvero in chiaro
> 
> 

 

mentre lo schema di autentificazione DIGEST è studiato come successore del Basic e risolve lo scambio di password in chiaro ma non è spiegato se si può usare DIGEST con LDAP (mi sa che sguinzagliero google)

----------

## Kernel78

Mi servirebbe una consulenza ...

Dopo aver utilizzato ldap per centralizzare gli utenti così come spiegato nella guida sul sito gentoo adesso ho notato che, quando mi collego ad ssh, dopo aver inserito login e password ci mette più di un minuto (cronometrato e varia tra 1:13 e 1:32) prima di mostrarmi il prompt  :Shocked: 

Cosa può essere successo ?

----------

## Kernel78

Sollevo il thread perchè non ho ancora risolto il problema ...

Su entrambi i pc della mia rete, sia il server che il client ldap l'autenticazione ssh (si, uso ssh con la password, se volete croceffigermi fate pure) mi porta vià più di un minuto   :Shocked:  l'autorizzazione in locale invece arriva a una decina di secondi   :Confused: 

Prima di implementare la centralizzazione degli utenti era MOLTO più veloce di adesso, inoltre ho notato che in locale l'utente root continua a essere autenticato velocemente (è l'unico utente non centralizzato con ldap) ma con root non posso fare prove su ssh (root non è abilitto a loggarsi da ssh).

Ho seguito per filo e per segno la guida sul sito gentoo ma non riesco a spiegarmi questo calo prestazionale ...

Non saprei nemmeno quali altri dettagli fornirvi per aiutarvi a comprendere la natura del mio problema vista la mia totale ignoranza di ldap  :Embarassed: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

in /etc/ldap.conf cosa hai inserito? il nome della macchina o l'indirizzo IP?

un tentativo di risolvere il nome del server LDAP (che non riesce a risolvere) potrebbe giustificare la latenza nell'autenticazione.

----------

## Kernel78

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> in /etc/ldap.conf cosa hai inserito? il nome della macchina o l'indirizzo IP?
> 
> un tentativo di risolvere il nome del server LDAP (che non riesce a risolvere) potrebbe giustificare la latenza nell'autenticazione.

 

Ho inserito il nome ma in /etc/hosts è presente per cui la risoluzione dovrebbe essere immediata   :Confused:  penso ...

Adesso metto l'ip e domani provo (il portatile è già in macchina per la trasferta di domani).

/EDIT:ma quando mi connetto da remoto tramite ssh alla stessa macchina che fa da server ldap dovrebbe risolvere istantaneamente il proprio nome, non farmi aspettare un minuto abbondante ... se in locale pingo il nome che ho impostato in /etc/ldap.conf vedo che lo risolve istantaneamente.

----------

## .:chrome:.

non è così automatico.

l'ordine di risoluzione (e quindi anche i timeout) dipendono da /etc/nsswitch.*

posta i tuoi files

----------

## Kernel78

```
# grep -vE '^$|^#' nsswitch.conf

passwd:      compat ldap

shadow:      compat ldap

group:       compat ldap

hosts:       files dns

networks:    files dns

services:    db files

protocols:   db files

rpc:         db files

ethers:      db files

netmasks:    files

netgroup:    files

bootparams:  files

automount:   files

aliases:     files

# grep -vE '^$|^#' nsswitch.ldap

passwd:         files ldap

group:          files ldap

hosts:          files dns ldap

services:   ldap [NOTFOUND=return] files

networks:   ldap [NOTFOUND=return] files

protocols:  ldap [NOTFOUND=return] files

rpc:        ldap [NOTFOUND=return] files

ethers:     ldap [NOTFOUND=return] files

netmasks:   files

bootparams: files

publickey:  files

automount:  files

aliases:    files

sendmailvars:   files

netgroup:   ldap [NOTFOUND=return] files

```

intanto che aspetto una risposta su questi files provo a mettere l'ip invece del nome (anche se mi piacerebbe riuscire a lasciare il nome) e vedo come funziona.

/EDIT:anche mettendo l'indirizzo ip ci mette un minuto abbondante  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Kernel78

Qualche idea ?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Qualche idea ?

 

a parte che mi puzza molto la stringa "[NOTFOUND=return]"... riusciresti a tracciare l'attività della macchina durante quelle pause?

----------

## Kernel78

Questo è l'estratto del log riguardo a quello che fa la mia macchina (questa volta ha impiegato 40 secondi giusti ma a me pare sempre un po' troppo)

```
Feb 10 15:28:28 MegaLoc sshd[5130]: Accepted password for XXXXXXX from XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX port 2441 ssh2

Feb 10 15:28:28 MegaLoc slapd[26943]: conn=471 fd=17 ACCEPT from IP=10.0.0.1:52551 (IP=0.0.0.0:636)

Feb 10 15:28:28 MegaLoc slapd[26943]: conn=471 op=0 BIND dn="" method=128

Feb 10 15:28:28 MegaLoc slapd[26943]: conn=471 op=0 RESULT tag=97 err=0 text=

Feb 10 15:28:28 MegaLoc slapd[26943]: conn=471 op=1 SRCH base="ou=People,dc=linuxlandia,dc=org" scope=1 deref=0 filter="(&(objectClass=posixAccount)(uid=XXXXXXX))"

Feb 10 15:28:29 MegaLoc slapd[26943]: conn=471 op=1 SEARCH RESULT tag=101 err=0 nentries=1 text=

Feb 10 15:28:29 MegaLoc slapd[26943]: conn=471 op=2 SRCH base="ou=Group,dc=linuxlandia,dc=org" scope=1 deref=0 filter="(&(objectClass=posixGroup)(|(memberUid=XXXXXXX)(uniqueMember=uid=XXXXXXX,ou=people,dc=linuxlandia,dc=org)))"

Feb 10 15:28:29 MegaLoc slapd[26943]: conn=471 op=2 SRCH attr=gidNumber

Feb 10 15:28:29 MegaLoc slapd[26943]: conn=471 op=3 SRCH base="ou=Group,dc=linuxlandia,dc=org" scope=1 deref=0 filter="(&(objectClass=posixGroup)(uniqueMember=cn=wheel,ou=group,dc=linuxlandia,dc=org))"

Feb 10 15:28:29 MegaLoc slapd[26943]: conn=471 op=3 SRCH attr=gidNumber

Feb 10 15:28:34 MegaLoc slapd[26943]: conn=471 op=2 SEARCH RESULT tag=101 err=0 nentries=7 text=

Feb 10 15:28:35 MegaLoc slapd[26943]: conn=471 op=3 SEARCH RESULT tag=101 err=0 nentries=0 text=

Feb 10 15:28:35 MegaLoc slapd[26943]: conn=471 op=4 SRCH base="ou=Group,dc=linuxlandia,dc=org" scope=1 deref=0 filter="(&(objectClass=posixGroup)(uniqueMember=cn=floppy,ou=group,dc=linuxlandia,dc=org))"

Feb 10 15:28:35 MegaLoc slapd[26943]: conn=471 op=4 SRCH attr=gidNumber

Feb 10 15:28:41 MegaLoc slapd[26943]: conn=471 op=4 SEARCH RESULT tag=101 err=0 nentries=0 text=

Feb 10 15:28:41 MegaLoc slapd[26943]: conn=471 op=5 SRCH base="ou=Group,dc=linuxlandia,dc=org" scope=1 deref=0 filter="(&(objectClass=posixGroup)(uniqueMember=cn=audio,ou=group,dc=linuxlandia,dc=org))"

Feb 10 15:28:41 MegaLoc slapd[26943]: conn=471 op=5 SRCH attr=gidNumber

Feb 10 15:28:46 MegaLoc slapd[26943]: conn=471 op=5 SEARCH RESULT tag=101 err=0 nentries=0 text=

Feb 10 15:28:46 MegaLoc slapd[26943]: conn=471 op=6 SRCH base="ou=Group,dc=linuxlandia,dc=org" scope=1 deref=0 filter="(&(objectClass=posixGroup)(uniqueMember=cn=games,ou=group,dc=linuxlandia,dc=org))"

Feb 10 15:28:46 MegaLoc slapd[26943]: conn=471 op=6 SRCH attr=gidNumber

Feb 10 15:28:52 MegaLoc slapd[26943]: conn=471 op=6 SEARCH RESULT tag=101 err=0 nentries=0 text=

Feb 10 15:28:52 MegaLoc slapd[26943]: conn=471 op=7 SRCH base="ou=Group,dc=linuxlandia,dc=org" scope=1 deref=0 filter="(&(objectClass=posixGroup)(uniqueMember=cn=cdrw,ou=group,dc=linuxlandia,dc=org))"

Feb 10 15:28:52 MegaLoc slapd[26943]: conn=471 op=7 SRCH attr=gidNumber

Feb 10 15:28:57 MegaLoc slapd[26943]: conn=471 op=7 SEARCH RESULT tag=101 err=0 nentries=0 text=

Feb 10 15:28:57 MegaLoc slapd[26943]: conn=471 op=8 SRCH base="ou=Group,dc=linuxlandia,dc=org" scope=1 deref=0 filter="(&(objectClass=posixGroup)(uniqueMember=cn=usb,ou=group,dc=linuxlandia,dc=org))"

Feb 10 15:28:57 MegaLoc slapd[26943]: conn=471 op=8 SRCH attr=gidNumber

Feb 10 15:29:03 MegaLoc slapd[26943]: conn=471 op=8 SEARCH RESULT tag=101 err=0 nentries=0 text=

Feb 10 15:29:03 MegaLoc slapd[26943]: conn=471 op=9 SRCH base="ou=Group,dc=linuxlandia,dc=org" scope=1 deref=0 filter="(&(objectClass=posixGroup)(uniqueMember=cn=burning,ou=group,dc=linuxlandia,dc=org))"

Feb 10 15:29:03 MegaLoc slapd[26943]: conn=471 op=9 SRCH attr=gidNumber

Feb 10 15:29:08 MegaLoc slapd[26943]: conn=471 op=9 SEARCH RESULT tag=101 err=0 nentries=0 text=

```

Ho sostituito l'username con cui mi loggo con XXXXXXX

----------

## X-Drum

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> perché io con debian mi sono trovato malissimo. me l'hanno sempre spacciata per pulita, lineare... a me è sembrata tutt'altro che pulita.
> 
> [e bla bla bla bla and so on.. ]
> 
> 

 

rotflmaocopter!!!! ma io ti faccio una statua! è proprio il ritratto sputato dei debianisti!!!!

e scusate l'ot e l'eventuale flame ma ci stava tutto

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> vuoi che vada avanti?

 

si ti prego!!!

----------

## .:chrome:.

mi sembrano molto strani, questi log. sembra che stia cercando di fare una ricerca esaustiva...

hai controllato che i vari ldap.conf (attenzione: non slapd.conf) siano in ordine? ce n'è uno generale per il sistema, ed a volte ce ne sono diversi per ogni servizio

----------

